# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) >  How to built an Exo terra terrarium to a Dendrobates terrarium?

## guilletto

Hi! I have looked several American webs but no one ships to Spain their converted terrarium. So, last thing is to buy an Exo terra glass. 
I got two dudes:
1) Fruit flies could scape for the frontal or top?
2) To keep high humidity, what should I do? Remove the top screen and buy a fitted glass for it? 
Remind I haven't found webs that ship To Spain  :Frown:  (maybe you know someone)

----------


## guilletto

Sorry guys but I have already find a web to ship conversion kit to Spain. Josh's frogs! and shipment costs arent expensive! 
Can anybody explain me how does it work these kits and what they include? (I don't understand them  :Frown:  )
Thnks!

----------


## Carlos

It would help others if you provide a link to product you are asking questions about (conversion kit).  Yes, to keep high humidity for those species that require it, can replace the screen top with a custom cut polycarbonate plastic sheet or glass.

----------


## DartEd

The conversion kit he's referring to isn't for exoterra terrariums.  They're for standard aquariums to make them vertical terrariums.*  THIS WILL NOT WORK FOR YOU GUILLETTO.* ​ save your money.

----------


## Billy Oscar Burrows

Hi,
A lot of Exo-Terra vivariums are fine for _Dendrobates_ generally, but if you would like to make sure then you can buy custom made vents for the top and you can buy some replacement doors that are the right size and close correctly.

----------


## Lynn

Hello,

I have 3 different species of dart frogs in exo-terra enclosures.  (two - 18W X 24H and one 36W X 24H ) 
I removed the screens in the top and replace it with glass ( silicone in). It is very simple to do and works beautifully. 
I leave the back corners areas in the open position for ventilation. ( where the electrician cords are suppose as through) 
These three tanks were all purchased last fall. The newer ones have much closer glass around the doors.
I do see any fruit flies outside the cage very often. The flies don't look for a way out if you were to observe them.

I had to _screen off_ the electrical cord area for my imitators ( little escape artists :Big Grin:  ) as the space is large enough for them to get through. I simply cut a small pc of fiberglass screening a placed it under the the lid. So it's still open but screened off. 

Additional ventilation:   
For the darts-in the warmer months I run a fan oscillating at the level of he vented front. This ventilates nicely and helps to keep the temp down and does not affect the humidity.  
For the tree frogs-there is a computer fans that pulls air out. The fan sits on one of the uncovered... screened top areas. 
( I run mist king on all tanks)

My older 2-36 H exos ( that my tree frogs are in ) were purchase a while ago. The 2 doors do have larger openings.
Maybe because of the height?

 :Butterfly:

----------

